# More Fun With the Canon EF 1200mm f/5.6L USM



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 1, 2015)

```
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/czmPpvANYtM" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>B&H Photo recently came into possession of the Canon EF 1200mm f/5.6L USM, this is the third time the used department at B&H has had this lens for sale. It’s rumored that less than 20 of these lenses were ever built, although Canon won’t confirm the production number.</p>
<p>If you’re in New York City, be sure to head to B&H Photo and check it out.</p>
<p>The lens is still available with free shipping in the CUSA! If you buy it today, <a href="http://www.lenscoat.com/lenscoatsuptmsup-canon-1200mm-p-914.html" target="_blank">I’ll buy you the LensCoat for it</a>.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/801201815-USE/canon_2527a001_super_telephoto_1200mm_f_5_6l.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 1200mm f/5.6L $180,000 at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=15012" target="_blank">The-Digital-Picture</a>]</p>
```


----------



## GammyKnee (May 1, 2015)

Looks like it'd be good for shooting tanks in a war zone


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 1, 2015)

GammyKnee said:


> Looks like it'd be good for shooting tanks in a war zone



Not so sure...point something that big at them, they're likely to shoot back (and their shots will hurt more than yours).


----------



## Eldar (May 1, 2015)

Comparing it to a 600 f4L IS II, with a 2xIII extender, makes the one stop lost seem like a bit of a trifle ...


----------



## dhr90 (May 1, 2015)

Does it come with the assistants in the video to carry it for you?


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 1, 2015)

We own two and I believe Canon built 22.


----------



## Eldar (May 1, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> We own two and I believe Canon built 22.


One for each shoulder


----------



## Intel478 (May 1, 2015)

This looks like much fun as well!

The monster let loose in London:

http://petapixel.com/2014/08/28/video-see-canon-1200mm-mother-telephoto-lenses-performs-wild/


----------



## tpatana (May 2, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> GammyKnee said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like it'd be good for shooting tanks in a war zone
> ...



Yea, some years ago they released the video from helicopter. People in the helicopter ended up shooting small number of civilians, including one reporter. They claimed they had seen a bazooka. The video was bad quality so couldn't really tell, but I was guessing it was 100-400 (mk1).

So if you have more range than them, you're ok. Until they order artillery/air strike. Fun times.


----------



## ScottyP (May 2, 2015)

I'd be using the converter to shoot it on the EOS M. I just can't stand a big clunky DSLR body.


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 2, 2015)

No IS? I'll wait for the mark 2.

Jim


----------



## weixing (May 2, 2015)

Hi,


ScottyP said:


> I'd be using the converter to shoot it on the EOS M. I just can't stand a big clunky DSLR body.


 After one shot, EOS M will indicate battery level low... ha ha ha 

Have a nice day.


----------



## luckydude (May 2, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Comparing it to a 600 f4L IS II, with a 2xIII extender, makes the one stop lost seem like a bit of a trifle ...



I have exactly that setup and $160K difference for one more stop of light is insane. I struggle to imagine the market for this lens.


----------



## Local Hero (May 2, 2015)

Panavision own a few of these converted for cine use.

I find it hard to believe that only 20 were built?


----------



## Hesbehindyou (May 2, 2015)

luckydude said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Comparing it to a 600 f4L IS II, with a 2xIII extender, makes the one stop lost seem like a bit of a trifle ...
> ...



All I can think if is that, back in the days of film and relatively low ISO, light was more precious.


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2015)

Hesbehindyou said:


> luckydude said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


Indeed it was, but in the days of digital, $165k is rather precious too


----------



## IslanderMV (May 3, 2015)

Chuck Norris has one attached to his iPhone. He uses it with one hand.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 3, 2015)

I thought I read that these were originally FD lenses, and Canon converted them to EF.

I found that story here:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-1200mm-f-5.6-L-USM-Lens-Review.aspx

I also read that they were used with a 1.4X TC for a high school baseball field in Japan. 1200mm was needed to get a photo of the pitcher and 1700mm to get home plate. Nikon could not stand seeing those Canon lenses, so they built their 1200-1700mm zoom lens (The Tuna) to steal Canon's thunder. The zoom had the advantage of not requiring the TC to be added and removed.

http://www.nikon.com/about/feelnikon/recollections/r16_e/index.htm 

http://www.nikon.com/about/feelnikon/recollections/r16_e/index.htm


----------



## whothafunk (May 3, 2015)

weird they haven't tried using it on a crop, f.e. 7D2 just for the kicks.


----------



## PhilA (May 3, 2015)

My much younger self wrestling with one back in '95. I also used the NFD1200 way back in '85ish.


----------



## PhilA (May 3, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I thought I read that these were originally FD lenses, and Canon converted them to EF.
> 
> I found that story here:
> 
> ...



They only made half a dozen of the NFD1200f5.6L lenses (which had the 1.4x TC built in, much the same as the current 200-400). Some of the optics might possibly have been reused but the barrel castings etc of the EF are quite different to the NFD's. Not to mention many more were produced (if another 14 odd can be called 'many').


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 3, 2015)

Makes a great surveilence lens and if Homeland security is buying it then its only your tax dollars!


----------



## rfdesigner (May 4, 2015)

180,000... I know a telescope is a different beast, but I have a 12" f5, (1500mm fl) with optical window, so no diffraction spikes, and it hasn't cost me that much, not even 1/10th that much although I'll admidt it is a touch less portable


----------



## kimvette (May 4, 2015)

dhr90 said:


> Does it come with the assistants in the video to carry it for you?



At that price maybe it comes with a mount in the forum of an HMMMV.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 4, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Makes a great surveilence lens and if Homeland security is buying it then its only your tax dollars!



That was 25 years ago. Now, they just use your smart phone camera and microphone.


----------



## LDS (May 5, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Makes a great surveilence lens and if Homeland security is buying it then its only your tax dollars!
> ...


Or a drone flying over you...


----------



## Maiaibing (May 8, 2015)

I saw one of these on Greenland around 10 years ago. Owned by a private US businessman. He used it to photograph Polar Bears.

Probably a great reason to get this lens. Getting close to wild life up there is really difficult.


----------

